# Where would you like to be (right now)?!



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

After months and months of isolation in our houses and who knows what future brings do you have any special wish of changing your current ''place of being''...This is mine...



:trp::wave: Ofcourse not only other countries, planets etc come into consideration, it can be anywhere with dear ppl...


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

This is where we, should, be next Friday.
Unfortunately had to be cancelled
Next year though


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was earmarking a few visits for spring - Oxford, Bath etc. - just before the virus hit. Right now I haven't motivation to go anywhere until the last dystopian vestiges of lockdown and social distancing have disappeared.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Is this close...? Loox magickal...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

There are about 30 miles between Bath and Shaftesbury. I've never been there - no railway station and I don't drive. Bath is in the county of Somerset and Shaftesbury is in neighbouring Dorset - both are beautiful and as with all of the South West both counties are steeped in ancient history and folklore.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

These days I'd happily settle for this.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd like to be in Italy with my girlfriend. That was the plan until COVID-19. She has not been able to travel in forever.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Where do you live, Ohyeah, california...R plane tickets expensive 4 Italyx? I heard prices have dropped A LOT because of pandemic...


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Higher up in the mountains and deeper back in the woods, in a one-room cabin liberally stocked with George Dickel No.12 and Wild Turkey Rare Breed. During these times of riot and plague, I've been working harder than ever on my natural misanthropy and curmudgeonliness. I'll need a shotgun and a couple dawgs, too. Any y'all want to visit me, just blast as loud as yore dee-vice will allow the opening of Mahler's Third afore I blast you, and we'll have a nice get-together.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Today the Dutch government lowered the travel advice for the Czech Republic from code orange to code yellow. From the Czech side however the travelling for Czechs to Holland remained orange (higher Covid 19 risk). What is keeping us at present from travelling into the Czech Republic (family visit, friends, beer, and so on) is the extreme weather. Lots of flooding.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

TxllxT said:


> Today the Dutch government lowered the travel advice for the Czech Republic from code orange to code yellow. From the Czech side however the travelling for Czechs to Holland remained orange (higher Covid 19 risk). What is keeping us at present from travelling into the Czech Republic (family visit, friends, beer, and so on) is the extreme weather. Lots of flooding.


after 3 years of drought, the rains are pretty welcome though, the underground water reserves need to replenish.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Grossglockner High Alpine Road, Austria.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Kayaking on the bay.... which I will in fact be doing in about an hour


----------



## accmacmusic (May 9, 2020)

Sonata said:


> Kayaking on the bay.... which I will in fact be doing in about an hour


;_; (envy intensifies)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

accmacmusic said:


> ;_; (envy intensifies)


It was my first paddle of the year. It was wonderful


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Huashan 




I travelled 6 months across China and saw a lot of it, but did not visit Huashan at that time. Hopefully one day I can see it.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm pretty content where I am right now, in the Adirondack Mountains of New York. Lots of wilderness, few people, no new cases of Covid-19 in our county for weeks.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

With friends in Chiclana, Spain, in the sun. Still not given up on my holiday in July but it's looking very unlikely. If I don't get away over the summer then October half term is a definite.


----------



## Snazzy (Jun 8, 2020)

Probably visiting Germany, where I can practice my German. And whilst I am there, I could visit Beethoven House in Bonn.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm fine, right here at home.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I am planning my vacation for the summer. I do not want to fly to a remote destination, so I am looking for something that I can reach by car. And I am thinking about hiking the Adlerweg (Eagle Walk) in the Austrian Alps - a 413 km hiking trail. This is a good way to lose weight. The last time I did something similar (the Annapurna circuit), I lost 8 kg.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Salzburg, Austria. I was there for a single afternoon once, as my job sent me there, and did not get to see even a small part of everything there is to see in that city. Coming back next weekend!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Cadiz, Spain. Only 4 more days and we finally get some sunshine and warmth. Scottish summers are *****. Rather be anywhere rather than here right now. 
.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Salzburg, Austria. I was there for a single afternoon once, as my job sent me there, and did not get to see even a small part of everything there is to see in that city. Coming back next weekend!


I was there for 2 days back in 1975. Be sure to check out the Hellbrunn Palace & Trick Fountains if you didn't do it on your last trip.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

EdwardBast said:


> I'm pretty content where I am right now, in the Adirondack Mountains of New York. Lots of wilderness, few people, no new cases of Covid-19 in our county for weeks.


One of my favorite areas. I love it up there in Wilmington, and Ausable Chasm.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I cancelled my trip to Sarajevo and Mostar...…..needless to say that is now winding me up!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

EdwardBast said:


> I'm pretty content where I am right now, in the Adirondack Mountains of New York. Lots of wilderness, few people, no new cases of Covid-19 in our county for weeks.


I've been there once before. Very beautiful!

View attachment 139535


I took this picture of Elk Lake when I went up there a few years ago (believe I was on Macomb Mountain when I took it). Pictures definitely don't do the Adirondacks justice.

How many of the peaks have you been to?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm recovering from burnout. So I would say.... somewhere on an island, French Polynesia seems nice, far away from it all, in complete freedom, no obligations, no worries, no stress. 
But, I'll make it here at home as well...


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Where would I like to be? Getting outside a few beers in amiable company.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

In Tuscany...In small town of Lucca, to be precise...


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Here. This is Tenerife, and we are due to fly out on Wednesday to this house - especially chuffed now that the UK's quarantine rules have put the Canary Islands back on their no-need-to-quarantine-on-return list.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Flamme said:


> In Tuscany...In small town of Lucca, to be precise...


The town has something to do with Giacomo Puccini... if I remember it well.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, there is his statue in the town square. He was born there! https://www.caftours.com/magazine/famous-tuscan-giacomo-puccini/index.html I spent there only 3 hours but I immediately fell in love with it...I felt like I could find a peace of mind there...It is small and cozy, tucked in, behind a thick medieval wall, that surrounds the whole place, with I think only 3 or 4 gates!!! I ate the best Italian ice cream there...I was in many bigger and more famous Tuscan cities, like Pisa, Florence, Siena but this one stayed with me the most.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

TxllxT said:


> The town has something to do with Giacomo Puccini... if I remember it well.


Boccherini and Catalani (_La Wally_) were born there too. Wow!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

On a planet much like ours but without Covid!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Top 100 Places To Visit In Europe






I would like to be at almost any of these 100 places (well, except for Prague, Vienna, Budapest and maybe other capital cities)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In either of my two favourite watering holes and being free to sit or stand where I like. Perhaps I should have waited and posted this at least six months from now.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Back to pre - 9/11 life before everything went to sh#t in my stupid country.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Probably sitting at a desk with a high-paying job in my private, nap-friendly office. My city is expensive.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Mmm, perhaps...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowa_Ruda


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

In the ICU at the local hospital. Holding my husband's hand.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Sonata said:


> In the ICU at the local hospital. Holding my husband's hand.


Not sure what to say, but I'm sorry to read this. Hope everything will be ok!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Sonata said:


> In the ICU at the local hospital. Holding my husband's hand.


In this very difficult time, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Flamme said:


> Mmm, perhaps...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowa_Ruda


So much history! How little I knew.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Sonata said:


> In the ICU at the local hospital. Holding my husband's hand.


Stay strong and be assured there are many people rooting for your husband, you and your family.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you very much for your well wishes!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------

